# Shipping shells and wood?



## giasmoving (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all

My partner and I are leaving London for Melbourne on 22nd May! I've been looking up loads of info on these threads (thank you all) and I now have a question...

I'm packing this weekend and I'd really like to take some polished shells with me - these are decorative and have been in the family for 20 - 30 years. I think these fall under organic material and therefore won't be allow in? Any thoughts appreciated? 

I also have several wood carvings that I adore, from places like India and Thailand. Plus a few crystals - like amethyst and rose quartz (wow, I sound like a total hippie). 

I'm thinking that I shouldn't take ANY of these as they won't be allowed in. Just wanted to double check that I can't as they make up the majority of my nic-nacs and would be lovely to have some things to make me feel at home

Thanks all
Gia


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

check this link for detailed information

You can bring the items with you, and declare them to customs...once the quarantine staff inspect the items, they can decide if they are to be let through...

If you bring in an item and declare it, the worst that can happen is the item being binned. 

*DO NOT*, under any circumstances, try to sneak items through...the penalties for that are *very* severe.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

If the wooden items have been treated with a lacquer, and not bare wood, then they should be OK. I was very wary though about bringing wooden items over so, apart from dining table and chairs, left any wooden pieces behind.

As twister292 says you would need to declare any wooden items in your container (well all items really) and run the risk of customs either treating the wooden pieces and sending you the bill or destroying them and sending you the bill.

Shells would be a definite no-no.

The crystals would be OK, as long as there is no ivory.

Dolly


----------



## giasmoving (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks both - really appreciate it - Dolly, thanks for replying specifically about shells - my shipping has gone and i've removed all the shells. 

I did ship a few wooden items and a few crystals but declared them all and stuck everything "potentially dodgy" in the same box so I doesn't look like I'm trying to pull a fast one. Fingers crossed they don't need to be burnt and I'll see them at the other side! Will post again when I find out what happens

Now on to getting a job...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope it all goes well for you.

Any more questions just ask away, there's always someone on here who can help.

Dolly


----------



## P C & paws (May 7, 2011)

Hi ! Like you we have reached the sort out , take , chuck , recycle stage. Having read the replys so far am I corect if wood is painted it will get through ? and as for shells, is that everything with shells ? as I have shells set in a plastic resin are they a no go


----------

